# Административно-Технический > Технические вопросы >  Спам в ЛС

## Polikarpoff

Вот такое сегодня прислали

----------


## RA3DCS

> Вот такое сегодня прислали


Реклама! Как везде.

----------


## Fencer

> Вот такое сегодня прислали


Аналогично мне вчера - целых четыре сообщения на эту тему.

----------


## Fencer

> Реклама! Как везде.


Сегодня продолжение - четыре сообщения на эту тему.

----------


## Polikarpoff

Аналогично, опять лица нетрадиционной ориентацией активизировались.
Может есть возможность как-то ограничить возможность отправки ЛС для "новичков"? Типа ЛС только после 20(50) сообщений на форуме?

----------


## Fencer

> Аналогично, опять лица нетрадиционной ориентацией активизировались.
> Может есть возможность как-то ограничить возможность отправки ЛС для "новичков"? Типа ЛС только после 20(50) сообщений на форуме?


Мысль хорошая - сколько лет уже на этом сайте и такие сообщения в ЛС только впервые читаю.

----------


## Polikarpoff

Сегодня еще 5 штук, достало уже

----------


## FLOGGER

У меня вообще семь!

----------


## Fencer

Уже не обращаю внимания. Знаю, что на этом сайте нет курсантов и студентов, которым нужны эти услуги.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Уже не обращаю внимания. Знаю, что на этом сайте нет курсантов и студентов, которым нужны эти услуги.


Сам удивляюсь, зачем упорно тратить время, предлагая рефераты дядькам, которым уже 5-7 десяток идет...

----------


## PPV

Банить нужно таких сразу...

----------


## FLOGGER

> Банить нужно таких сразу...


Не могу найти у себя, где их в бан отправлять? В том году как-то получилось, сейчас не могу сообразить, как это сделать?

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Не могу найти у себя, где их в бан отправлять? В том году как-то получилось, сейчас не могу сообразить, как это сделать?


Не уверен оно ли это, но в "Моих настройках" есть раздел "список игнорирования".

----------


## FLOGGER

> в "Моих настройках" есть раздел "список игнорирования".


Да, действительно есть. И куда я осел раньше смотрел?! Ведь прошарил же вроде все, все просмотрел и не видел :Mad: !

----------


## Fencer

> Да, действительно есть. И куда я осел раньше смотрел?! Ведь прошарил же вроде все, все просмотрел и не видел!


Тоже гляну, а то несколько сообщений за раз приходит.

----------


## Fencer

> Тоже гляну, а то несколько сообщений за раз приходит.


Сию это увидел... 



> Hi. Introducing our online store http://goodstome.com We work all over the world. We are waiting for your feedback.


В этот интернет-магазин заходить не стал.

----------


## Polikarpoff

Зачем ссыль в открытый форум вытаскивать? Это их продвигает

----------


## Fencer

> Зачем ссыль в открытый форум вытаскивать? Это их продвигает


Конечно понятно.

----------


## Fencer

> Да, действительно есть. И куда я осел раньше смотрел?! Ведь прошарил же вроде все, все просмотрел и не видел!


Тоже сделаю себе.

----------


## Fencer

> Не уверен оно ли это, но в "Моих настройках" есть раздел "список игнорирования".


Тоже гляну в своих настройках.

----------


## Avia M

> Тоже гляну, а то несколько сообщений за раз приходит.


Тоже посмотрел...

----------


## Avia M

> Тоже гляну в своих настройках.


Тоже посмотрю в настройках... :Biggrin: 

Товарищи, побольше информативности. Иначе спам получается...

----------

